# Haunted Bookshelves



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I finally put a "Done" stamp on my Haunted Bookshelves.... Took two and a half years to finish them.

The front side​




How it works​




A how to can be found at 
http://www.firediving.com/halloween.htm 
or
http://www.firediving.com/projects/haunted_bookshelves.htm


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Two and a half years...now that is dedication. I would have given up after the first year.
The bookshelf turned out great. Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Simple and clever! And I like the titles, too


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOVE this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a great prop. You've got some good movement on those books.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been anticipating this prop! I absolutely love it! These are so cool - I can just picture them all set up in your haunt!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

outstanding, very smooth movement!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome job. The rubber bands are genious!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool Tim!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Fantastic job. Two years well spent.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I love that you posted the vidoes AND that its done, really nice effect!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job! If I saw that in a room that would freak me out.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very well done tim


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I so need one of these.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Cool Finally got to see this vid! Thanks for posting this Tim! Great job on this bookshelf. Looking forward to the wizard and cauldron that will go with this prop!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Totally cool, Tim!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a very original idea, I think. I really like it alot. You did a great job of putting it together; everything from the technical aspect to the artistic details. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Very clever! Looks great!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's freaking AWESOME! I wish I had half your talent and dedication!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I love the mechanism- nice job.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very impressive


----------

